# New tank project and possible september meeting location.



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

So I finally ordered my new tank!!! Originally I wanted a ADA 120P, but luckily for me they werent available at the time, so I started to ask for proposals and the Guys from Reff2Reff got me a proposal that I could not reject. $420 for a starphire glass (3 sides) tank with a PvC bottom. 48X18X20. 

I'm planning this to be a shrimp friendly tank (with lots of ottos and micro rasboras?). so if We (the club) need a place for the september meeting my house and tank are available. 

So ideas for soil, plants and Lighting are welcome (I'm thinking to steal Walterk idea for lighting).


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You'll love the microrasboras! I have _Boraras maculatus _and while I believe they do eat a baby shrimp ocasionally, the shrimp population is growing in that tank.

I would like to add some of very small cories, either _Corydoras hastatus _or _C. pygmaeus_. Does anyone know if they are shrimp safe?

Thanks for the offer to host! We have tentative locations for September and October, but nothing lined up for November. Would that work for you?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have some cory pygmaeus that are at least 4 years old and they are shrimp friendly. They might pick off the really small ones but my shrimp population has always grown in the tank with them. I would not object to getting some Hastatus as well. I would also love to get some Bororas Maculatus. Sounds like the makings of a group purchase to me. Maybe I could finally setup my two cubes the way they should be.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know if I can hold myself until November to set up the tank (that was the main reason to have the meeting in my house... Have people participating in the set-up process,we don't get to do that very often), but I may be able to host the November meeting anyways... I'll leave the September proposition open just in case.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Need soil advice... I want to keep cardinia (bee CRS) and neocardinia. Bee shrimps need acid and soft water, and they are pretty sensible to high nitrates. Which soil should I consider? It Needs to buffer the water (acid) and not to decompose or pollute the water... I have been able to grown plants and keep cherries with any kind of soil and methods, but CRS are a bit more complicated.

Michael and Crownman, I will abuse of your "brain" (knowledge) to have this one done... Of course if you don't mind.

CrownMan as soon I figure this setup we can make a group purchase.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Let me email the executive committee about the September meeting.

I would be interested in a group buy for the micro-rasboras and dwarf cories.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Michael said:


> I would be interested in a group buy for the micro-rasboras and dwarf cories.


Likewise, I would be interested in a group purchase of the micro-rasboras and dwarf cories. I was already considering corydoras pygmaues, and Hemigrammus amandae. However, the micro-rasboras would work great too.

I have been researching shrimp, and have found several threads on shrimpnow, and other sources. that refer to the following as shrimp compatible. However, the hardcore shrimpers take the stance that no fish are truly shrimp safe. They state then even ottos will accidentally trample juveniles, and micro-rasboras might nip at the shrimp. I believe its one of those trade offs you have to live with in the fish keeping world.

corydoras" and "ancristrus" and any "boraras"

"galaxy danio" or: "Paedocypris progenetica"

"Danionella species"

"Pandaka pygmaea"

"Gobiopterus species cf. panayensis"

"Oryzias minutillus"

"Lepidarchus adonis"

"Odontocharacidium aphanes"

"Barboides gracilis"

Sorry to sidetrack your thread Alex. I'm no help on suggestions for the shrimp setup. However, in regards to lighting for the setup what kind of plants did you have in mind for this tank? It sounds like a great project, and I will be following along.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't worry about the "sidetracking" fish is part on my project too. 
Not sure about the plants. I'm thinking on having lots of slow growing foreground plants with some moss and pellia. I'm open to suggestions. I will use LEDs bulbs from Lowes. I have been using them for a while and have had good results, but haven't tried on high light plants. I just need to get some descent light fixtures (Walterk IKEA idea).


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am hopeful that Jason will answer all our shrimp questions later this month! Meanwhile, I do know that Kim uses part RO water in her CRS tank, and the little guys are breeding like rabbits. Kim has hard, moderately high pH Dallas water like I do.

Alex, are you in Arlington? Parts of Arlington have soft, acid water out of the tap. I believe Crownman (Mike) has water like this--he is in Arlington and will host our August meeting.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I also would be interested in a group by of the dwarf cories. I have regular albino cories that are starting to bread but I haven't set them up for it and only get a couple every month or so. I might set up a tank just for them and bread for a little while. But of course will take any advice that Crownman has to offer at the next meeting.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> I am hopeful that Jason will answer all our shrimp questions later this month! Meanwhile, I do know that Kim uses part RO water in her CRS tank, and the little guys are breeding like rabbits. Kim has hard, moderately high pH Dallas water like I do.
> 
> Alex, are you in Arlington? Parts of Arlington have soft, acid water out of the tap. I believe Crownman (Mike) has water like this--he is in Arlington and will host our August meeting.


Yes I do live pretty close to crowman. For some reason my water is a bit hard. It has a lot of calcium (or something else.. Believe it will ruin pans and sink). But I haven't had any problem growing plants and breeding cherry shrimps (these guys are tough).I do keep CRS too and I use RO water. 
For this new tank I want to build something that is shrimp sustainable but at the same time I want to be able to grow some plants.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Michael said:


> I would be interested in a group buy for the micro-rasboras and dwarf cories.


I'm also interested in 6-12 of each!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

ADA soil is what I use in my CRS, OEBT, Taiwan and yelow shrimp tanks. I have had good success using it and it is recommended by many people who keep shrimp.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone knows how to get ADA soil? The Adana-USA and aquaforest are out of aquasoil Amazonia.
Also I was checking out the GLA aquaosoil... Any feedback about this one?


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

The ADG shop has bags of the normal Amazonia.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

awesome that is a good deal alex. can't wait to see people i missed my fishy friends.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Just came across a good deal for a Chiller JBJ Artica 1/5HP for $200, gently used (looks new). Now, the new tank is rimless and no sump, I don't want to have a pump inside the tank(eye sore). I was thinking on connecting the outflow of my canister filter to the chiller... Any opinion?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

go plumming throw the bottom with gate/ball vavles like drindas.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Got my hands on Brightwells aquasoil (Rio Escuro XF) 4x25lb bags. Got it for a descent price.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

A preview of the tank. I'm trying to figure out he filtration system, I will have 2 canister filters, one in line with the chiller+air sponge filter* (*-a challenge for my aqua escape). This is going to be a shrimp only tank, so it needs good filtration. 
The aqua escape, I haven't decided yet if I'm going to use mainly driftwood, stone or both. I would love a rock that resembles a mountain and plant around it, I need to find one that would not raise my gh too much.
Soil will be aquasoil Rioescuro fine and cosmetic sand (ADA La Plata). 
I'm planing to have low to medium light plants, mainly moss and fern (I may add some dwarf hair grass (foreground) and eleocharis vivipara for the background)... donations are welcome  
List of wanted plants:
- Pellia and mini pellia.
- Fisidens moss (small)
- Moss (Singapore, rose and others... Trying to figure out one that doesn't grow too fast. I have tons of Java moss)
- Marsilea (any kind).
- Java fern, trident and needle.
- Bobitis
- Dwarf Hair grass


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking terrific!!!


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice looking tank and stand Alex. Did you purchase the stand or build it?

Also, what are the details on that light fixture?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Drinda and Chris. My father in law built it, and my wife help with the paint.
The light fixture is a grow light 8 bulbs t5ho, it came with 6,500 K bulbs, but I may add a couple of 10,000 and 12,000k. Paid $120 for the fixture with the bulbs (eBay hydroponic ).


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Alex,

How is your shrimp tank doing that was setup at the September meeting? That was the last meeting I was able to attend before moving, and it was a great meeting.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw the tank Friday when I picked up his giveaways and it is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

The tank is doing good! Plant grow is slow, but shrimps are happy and breeding. Just got a string algae problem solved! Thanks Pam for the snails, they are very active! They will go for the algae!, Michael, they haven't eat my plants yet, but lets see now with barely any algae left. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update, the tank looks great!


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

That is a great looking tank, and shrimp.

What kind of shrimp is the pink one in the second and third pic?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!

The pink shrimps are golden bees, not sure if the pink color is a mutation or a cross with crystal red.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

More pics


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Still have to figure out my camera, close up pics are not that great (will try to have the ISO in auto next time)


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Great looking shrimp and tank. The snails look good also. Interesting to know they eat algae. I suspect they are the ones eating very small holes in my anubias but I am not for sure. I put them in all of my shrimp tanks also after you told me they eat planaria. If they are nibbling on the plants in there I haven't been able to tell.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are some nice looking shrimp.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your shrimp are sure loving your tank! You must be doing something right!


----------

